# Does windows 8 able to play custom Call of Duty World at waw zombies? Please Help!



## keylargo (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Im new to this site and im new to gaming on the pc, can someone help me? 

My question is...
will windows 8 let you play call of duty world at war, and will it let you play the custom maps for zombies?

I cant seem to find an answer, thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The game was made for Windows XP, Vista and 7.

However you can run the game in compatibility mode.

How to Run Older Programs under Windows 8 - For Dummies


----------



## keylargo (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank You for replying to my question.

Sadly i wont be able to attempt this because my new gaming computer's c drive got a virus and I am sending it back to get repaired, but Ill gladly do this when I get it back.

Also,if you don't mind answering another question, I would greatly appreciate it... Have you played Call of Duty World at War on windows 8 for the custom maps? Because I wanted to make sure that downloading the maps will have no issues. Thank you for the help and being helpful even with my PC stupidity... haha


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

We can help for viruses by the way.

I have not played that game on Windows 8. So I can't be 100% the custom maps will work.


----------



## keylargo (Jun 2, 2013)

My computers monitor will turn off, my keyboards "number key" light will turn off, and the only way to continue is to restart my pc. Im using my other pc atm btw


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is this due to the virus or the game?


----------

